# "Blog this Post" works; Blog Comments buggy



## FireLance (Dec 8, 2012)

I just tested out the "Blog this Post" button and it seems to work.  However, the blog post got linked to two comments which I'm sure do not apply. Link to blog post here.

It's probably not the most important of things to fix, so I'm just flagging it out for future attention.


----------



## Lwaxy (Dec 9, 2012)

Same issue here.


----------



## darjr (Dec 9, 2012)

Well look at that!

Those links are from previous blog posts from the wayback machine. The comments were preserved.

Note we still do have the old blogs, just not in the current database.

So eventually those old comments to new blog posts will stop happening. I'll see about accelerating that.


----------



## FireLance (Dec 9, 2012)

darjr said:


> Well look at that!
> 
> Those links are from previous blog posts from the wayback machine. The comments were preserved.
> 
> ...



Hi darjr, would continuing to add blog entries mess up the links further?  Should we leave the blogs alone until this is sorted out?


----------



## darjr (Dec 10, 2012)

I think its been resolved. Just got back from my game. By all means blog away.


----------



## darjr (Dec 10, 2012)

Nope, it just doesn't show entries on the main blog page, it's still broken.


----------

